
Don't give me that crap about security, just put the backdoors in the encryption - hsnewman
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/23/us_encryption_backdoor/
======
OedipusRex
This is a result of LEAs not adjusting to the modern world. Policing city
streets and physical locations is nothing like policing technology. LEAs don't
see a difference between a lock on a door and a cryptographic lock on a
cellphone. They can get a warrant to unlock the door, or worse just kick it
in. Even if they did get a warrant to unlock a phone, if there is no key they
cannot "kick" the door in (unless the use some other exploits), so they are
demanding a key to every lock.

~~~
neuralRiot
They require all homes to have a rear door with a cheap padlock that "only
they" will have the key. The funny thing of all this is that it accomplishes
exactly nothing.

~~~
sova
Inviolable control isolated to the carpals, metacarpals, and phalanges of a
few... could very well be the "what we want to accomplish" which is a more
worrisome truth than we can admit as a representative republic without a
ranked choice ballot.

------
6c696e7578
I'd be surprised if this doesn't already exist in some shape or form. Is this
article just a coverup to lead people to believe it doesn't? The big tech
companies are pretty expensive for a reason, and likely that half the added
cost goes to funding 20% more infrastructure to continue projects like PRISM.
We make it so easy by putting all our data in a few companies. Have hooks in
Google/AWS/MS and you're pretty much set.

------
mikevp
Adding backdoors would lead to the Huaweization of American tech companies --
Sales of US tech products outside of the US would drop drastically. And the
non-stupid bad actors (however small that subset is) would use something open-
source, or perhaps sourced from their non-US allies.

~~~
tracker1
I'm curious how much it's affected Australia since they passed a similar,
though incredibly weak law.

Web Crypto + WebRTC + keybase === end to end, peer to peer, encryption.

~~~
sova
Can the Australian law be invoked in such a way to make a backdoor for
government eyes in a publicly and widely distributed software? If so, then
it's some big brother shit.

------
tracker1
So, what he's saying is he wants China, Russia, etc to be able to read all of
Congress', Senate's and President's emails, messages and tap all phone calls?

------
sova
BARR, there is no way to untangle the yarn produced in nations outside our
own. LET IT BE KNOWN that combatting encryption with courtside pry will only
lead to weakened civil liberties, more secret courts to cover up your secret
breaking of the law, and more vulnerability and security disclosures both
civilian and governmental. Introduce no back door, appeal to peoples' sense of
ethics. We are not all beasts like you may have been convinced.

------
craftinator
I'll gladly purchase products overseas if the US chooses to break it's
technology.

